# Grand Champion!



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Yesterday I showed Mickey in Children's, which is three feet. This is our third time doing it and we got Champion!!! 
I love Mickey so much! 





































​


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## ChexMix1000 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow what a gorgeous horse! Does he have a show name? What breed is he?


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations! He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks! Mickey is a Thoroughbred.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

congrates! what a cute jumper! I am so jealous I am lucky if anyone around here let's us show at 2'6" >.< that's what I get for moving to a rodeo town.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Way to go. You guys look fantastic!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, congrats! You two looked really great! Well done!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! 



Dartanion said:


> congrates! what a cute jumper! I am so jealous I am lucky if anyone around here let's us show at 2'6" >.< that's what I get for moving to a rodeo town.


That's a bummer though. :?


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Well done, you and Mickey look great.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats! You both look really good! I love how calm and soft you stay 
Thanks for sharing your vid and pics with us,
E


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

eventnwithwinston said:


> Congrats! You both look really good! I love how calm and soft you stay
> Thanks for sharing your vid and pics with us,
> E


Thanks! 
Yeah, Mickey likes a really soft ride and you just got to let him do everything. He'll love you that way.


----------

